# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Code kiểm tra tên miền asp.net

## canhothegoldview

mình đang viết web có chức năng kiểm tra tên miền .
nếu tên miền đã đăng ký rồi thì báo là đã đăng ký, nếu chưa thì báo là chưa đăng ký
mình đang bí chổ này bạn nào biết giúp mình với nhé

----------

